# File sharing within Hiren's XP mini



## TimPCTech (May 25, 2009)

http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd <- that is the tool i am using it is allowing me to access a bad hard drive and recover some of the data for the customer it has an option of either using the boot cd or its mini xp shell. After tinkering with the boot cd I could not get anywhere so I use the mini xp shell. I now have a list of recoverable data but the problem is I have no where to back it up to. I tried plugging in a Maxtor OneTouch 3 mini then a WD Passport neither external usb hard drives were recognized. They were both identified as unknown devices and despite my best efforts the drivers I found would not work. So I took a CAT5 cable and hook both pcs together and put a static ip on them. I have succeeded in getting the computers to see each other but when I try to access my laptop's shared folder I continually get an "Access Denied" message and some crap about permission. I need help on figuring out how to get this networking issue resolve or find a way to back up this data which is approximately 35GB One machine is running win xp pro sp3 the other is using hiren's xp mini shell. Could someone please help me? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hiren's CD is a collection of illegal software, and it off-topic here at TSF.

Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct


----------

